# Spain For The Winter



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All.

Ann and I are finally on our way to Spain for the winter. We sail at 9.30 am from Dover tomorrow.

Neither of us have driven through France or Spain so will only be driving as far as Dieppe on our first day. We are going to spend 4 weeks going through France, 4 months in Spain and then another 4 weeks coming back through France to the UK. Hope we find some sun.

We will not be online again until we get something in Spain.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi steve & ann.

Giving Canterbury a miss this year then  Have a great time


stew


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bon voyage and enjoy every minute of it.

Don't forget...drive on the RIGHT!

G


----------



## jakjon (Jan 20, 2007)

hi steve & ann dont worry about driveing through france and spain you will find it is easy have agood trip and take care


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Bon voyage


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Thanks all of you for your good wishes. See you in the new year at one of the M/H shows. 

steve & ann ----- teensvan.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PS Don't mention the word _rugby_ or you might get your tyres slashed...!

( re internet - worth noting that many French campsites have free wifi access and all tourist information offices have a free access computer. You have to give your name and address as a security measure. )

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hi

Enjoy your travels - I am turning green with envy here.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Spain*



Rapide561 said:


> Enjoy your travels - I am turning green with envy here.


Me too. Have a great trip, both of you. Sounds wonderful!

Gerald


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Bonne Route.

Have a GREAT time.


----------

